# WO Sebastian Kinasiewicz - JW NIL



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.kptv.com/story/23119491/..._types=og.recommends&fb_ref=.Ugp0YYhu_T4.like







GOVERNMENT CAMP, OR (KPTV) -
A 32-year-old man who was a member of the Polish military was found dead Tuesday near the summit of Mount Hood.

Officials were notified at 7:30 a.m. Monday that Sebastian Kinasiewicz, 32, intended to reach the summit of Mount Hood on Sunday but had not returned.

Kinasiewicz's roommate reported he left about 8 a.m. Sunday. Officials said his route was not known, and he had limited climbing experience. He did have water, warm clothing and an ice axe, as well as crampons.

Deputies located Kinasiewicz's truck parked at the Tilly Jane Trailhead in Hood River County. Search and rescue crews then scoured two common routes on Mount Hood that began at that point but had no success.

The search was called off Monday night due to darkness, but officials resumed searching the north side and south side of the mountain Tuesday. The Oregon Army National Guard out of Salem provided a helicopter to help in the search.

Hood River County deputies said Kinasiewicz's body was found Tuesday morning. They suspect he made it to the summit before his death, and then fell somewhere around the summit. The mission is now a recovery effort.

Kinasiewicz was in Oregon because he was attending training at Northwest-based Insitu, Inc., a company that makes drones.

"Our thoughts are with Sebastian's family at this difficult time," a company statement said earlier in the day.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Aug 13, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Such sad,sad news. Rest In God's Peace, soldier.


----------



## CDG (Aug 13, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Mack PL (Aug 14, 2013)

RIP


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 14, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## JHD (Aug 14, 2013)

Rest in peace.  Godspeed.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 14, 2013)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2013)

Very sad.   RIP.


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 16, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 24, 2013)

Rest in peace warrior


----------

